# National Team Athletics



## ChaosTheory (20 Apr 2009)

So, I am currently finishing my third year at a civilian university out here in British Columbia and yes I have been in the ROTP program for three years now too.  While attending university I decided to try out for the rowing team as a novice rower as a way to keep in shape.  Three years later I am on the varsity rowing team for my university.  Since I live near the Victoria Training Centre (VTC) where the men on the national team do their rowing I am contemplating trying to get invited to the selection and development camp for the U23 team next year.

Now this is in February and since I am done my degree next April I could be on the national U23 team before I finished at university.  This means I will be going off to Kingston to finish my training (I am a CELE) and then off to my first posting.  I know I would like to row for the national team at the World's next year but this is clearly a clash with the military.  

I know there is no rowing in CISM (which seems to have every olympic sport but rowing) so I cannot peruse rowing through the military, (albeit there are rowing clubs in a lot of places that have CFBs) so this could be my only chance to row for my country.  If I could make the U23 team next year, my last year as U23 then I could make the national team for the 2012 games.

Now what I am wondering is, is there a way that the military could let me go do this.  This is clearly a benefit to the military as with PR they could boast having a national team athlete.  Or if I wanted to do something like would I have to take LWOP for a few months?  

Has anyone ever dealt with a situation like this or know of any information that could help me?  I am trying to find some background information before I go to my SEM.

Thanks.


----------



## militarymum (8 May 2009)

I'm not in any position to answer you but wish you well on finding out as well as trying out for the U23 team.  My son is currently an RMC student and wishes to row competitively as well.  He rowed in high school and had some standing with his crews.  It doesn't advance your argument at all but I agree with your sentiments about the sport and the military.


----------



## Strike (8 May 2009)

I would suggest you contact RMC and see what they can find for you.  They have a rowing club and the city itself has a well established program available.

Given that your training will be out there where there are facilities and that many of the RMC staff are heavily involved in CF and CISM sports, you should be able to find out more.  I know rowing's not a CISM sport, but there have been instances of RMC rowers competing at the National level outside the university program.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChaosTheory (10 May 2009)

Just reading over what I originally wrote I do not think I was very clear.

What I meant to try and say was that after I graduate I am supposed to be going to Kingston for my trade trg.  All of my rowing training would either be in Victoria and then problem New Zealand as that is where the World U23 Rowing Champs are being held (I believe).

So what I am wondering is if it will be possible to either delay my my military trg to train for the national U23 team for the summer.  There's no way that I could do both military trg and rowing trg at the national team level at the same time.  I know the national team currently works out around 18 times a week.  

I believe I could go on LWOP for this amount of time.  While I do not mind working with the military for longer, I would rather not do this route.  This is what I am wondering that I am going to have to ask my SEM or others if there is a way to train with the national team to go to the worlds.


----------



## Strike (10 May 2009)

Whether or not you make it to Kingston, give the RMC Athletics staff a call.  They know a lot of people and have dealt with stuff like this before, I'm sure.  If no one there can help you directly they will at least be able to throw a few names your way.


----------



## Drag (12 May 2009)

This is probably not what you want to hear, but...  A person on my course, CISM team mbr and former CF Athlete of the Year was not authorised to miss training time ( leave one Friday morning instead of afternoon) to make it to an Olympic Qualifying tournament....  the person was also CELE and the CM of the untrained pers in the trade takes training quite seriously.  You know that whole needs of the service thing...


----------

